

Ask HN: What licences does my statup need to hold customers money for them? (US) - mettamoop

I'm working on kind of an 'eWallet', similar to what the Bitcoin community is doing, but for USD. It's just a small project now, but I am considering launching it. I doubt it'll go anywhere. What kind of licences to companies need in the U.S. to hold customers money, like a savings account would? I know getting a banking licence is almost impossible, but I hear I don't need one to do this.
======
czbond
I'm not sure about the license, but you can use BancBox to do it. (Not
affiliated, just met them a few weeks ago in Austin and love the use case).

------
sharemywin
I think egold got in trouble for not having a money tranmitters lisence or
something.you might search about egold

